# Went to the fair today :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Took the day off and went to our fair to watch the FFA and 4h kids show their meat goats. Figured I would learn something...even though it was fun to go I'm more confused then ever. 
I know things change from judge to judge but for all you guys that show at fairs (not abga or anything like that) is this the same for you guys?
So it was meat does from my understanding you wouldn't just want a nice wide doe but also one with some size flat back nice teats and bag.
The doe who won was very very wide I'll hand her that. But her back was swayed had fish teats and her bad was hanging very low. For what I got from this judge and how he places them was he basically went from the widest down. 
I'm not putting down the judge or the kids and their animals I'm just trying to understand if this is common before my kids are old enough to show.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I show boers, and fish teats are not good at all.
* Fish teats are a DQ in abga and most 4-H shows they will place lower, even if they are big,wide and have lots of breed charter. 
* Even though they are meat goats, many people want the udders close up so they wouldn't snag on a bush or other brush. 
* How badly swayed was she? In boers, there are a little dip. There is a thread by HoorierShadow called SwayBacked? I don't have the link at the moment.
I am surprised that the doe got frist and the judge went from widest to smallest. I haven't really seen big wide does the placed frist with out a lot of breed charter. I am sorry that you were confused during the show.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She was badly swayed. I'm not big on culling my does on some things but between her back and how low her bag was I would have culled her. I figured that it wasn't the right way to place them all but I can be slow on some things lol so wanted to make sure since if I could sell all my kids I would want to sell to young kids......not to mention I don't want my kids laughed at on Friday. Even if it is showmanship for them I want them to be proud of their animals.
I'll see if I can find that thread


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am just having a horrible picture piping into my head. I would also cull her. Even in showmanship you show be proud of your animal. Even though I all ways (this year anyways) used my wether. I was proud how he walk with out any pulling. He wasn't the best looking goat out there but, I wasn't laughed at. I think know one would buy from the people and give you junk. I would bring nice animals, and cull the ones that just don't fit in the not junk group of goats. I don't know why you would bring not the greatest goat there.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Also I wouldn't be surprised if the winner was friends with a judge. That may be it, or the judge thought it was normal in the breed of goat that were showing. Sadly, in big and even in 4-H shows people will be placed higher because the judge knows them. It is not fair to the kids that have awesome goats and get dead last because they judge knows everyone elseh


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok her thread it was like the buck but maybe a little worse. At least his stomach wasn't close to the ground. 
It very well could have been a friend or maybe someone who purchased from him.....I know there was a time when I did my steer and the judge didn't like this one kids dad and he was placed dead last  but he seemed to just to off size on every class that came in. Now the way he judged on the wethers I totally could see why he places the way he did just not the does. 
But I think I'll take today as just a day to have fun and just put his idea of a good goat out of my mind......still bugs me though


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

That is the way to do it. Relax, have a nice day out in the sun. (Don't get sunburned now!)


----------

